
RTL-SDR compatible decoder application for the Meteor M2 weather satellite - Baikal12
https://www.rtl-sdr.com/a-complete-linux-based-receiver-and-decoder-application-for-meteor-m2/
======
sandworm101
I've got and RTL-SDR and love these little tricks. I showed a bunch of friends
how it can decode transpoder (ADS-B) transmissions to track aircraft. "I can
do that on my phone with flightaware." If I show them this they will say "My
phone has a weather app". The magic of a tiny device receiving transmissions
from aircraft and satellites is lost on most people. This is Trek-level
technology. And it is a Russian satellite! Bond didn't have toys like this.

~~~
kevin_b_er
Look carefully, especially if you live near an Alpha or Beta level global city
NYC, LA, SF, Chicago, DC, Miami in the United States. FlightAware took out the
wealthy's private planes from their database at their request. There's lodes
of exceptions to tracking if you are monied.

What we need is more people running things like RTL-SDRs to acquire data the
rich and powerful want hidden to avoid exposure for shady activities.

[https://www.propublica.org/article/off-the-radar-private-
pla...](https://www.propublica.org/article/off-the-radar-private-planes-
hidden-from-public-view-040810)

~~~
ce4
Relevant discussion about blocked aircrafts on flightradar24 three years ago:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9730426](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9730426)

------
jstanley
This satellite is apparently passing over the UK in just 20 minutes! You can
track it here:
[https://www.n2yo.com/?s=40069&live=1](https://www.n2yo.com/?s=40069&live=1)

I hope this thing compiles quickly :)

EDIT: It needs a newer version of GTK than is available in apt for Ubuntu
16.04 LTS, this isn't going to happen for me tonight unfortunately :(

------
krastanov
Does this require a special antenna besides the SDR dongle?

~~~
jcims
To get a good result, yes. Here's an example that would be very easy to build
with some coat hangers and a little coax - [https://www.rtl-sdr.com/simple-
noaameteor-weather-satellite-...](https://www.rtl-sdr.com/simple-noaameteor-
weather-satellite-antenna-137-mhz-v-dipole/)

That said, if it's flying overhead you could probably pick _something_ up with
a basic telescoping antenna.

------
jandrese
Edit: The issue I had was temporary, it seems to be working now.

------
god_bless_texas
Very cool. Just this morning I was looking for a FIS-B decoder.

